# POEM's



## jbunni342 (Sep 15, 2008)

Our office has been searching for a diagnosis code for POEM's syndrome. Is there anyone that can help find this? The closest we have come is 759.89

Thanks!


----------



## dmaec (Sep 15, 2008)

jbunni - I like your code - but could you also code the parts of the POEM'S syndrome they have? 
P — polyneuropathy: nerve disease (numbness, tingling, and weakness of the hands and feet).

O — organomegaly: organ enlargement (liver, lymph nodes or spleen).

E — endocrinopathy: disease affecting hormone-producing glands (sexual development, metabolic functions, thyroid hormones, etc.).

M — monoclonal gammopathy or monoclonal plasma proliferative disorder: a collection of abnormal blood protein cells.

S — skin changes: increased skin pigment, increased body hair, thickening of the skin, whitening of the nails, etc.

To receive a diagnosis of POEMS syndrome, patients must experience at least the "P" and the "M" as well as either sclerotic (scarring) bone lesions or Castleman disease, a coexisting condition. Patients will typically have at least one other feature (the "O", "E", or "S") as well as some abnormalities listed below.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 15, 2008)

I used 3M encoder and it comes out to 273.8 and add any manifestations separately (i.e. hepatomegaly, splenomegaly, ascites, etc.)


----------



## dmaec (Sep 15, 2008)

Anna Weaver
I love 3M (I miss it too, we don't have it here)... but sometimes 3M can lead you the wrong way.  I'm not saying that it is in this case, but I'm just not convinced 273.8 is the correct code.  
what were the choices you chose to get to that?  Did you start with "syndrome" or with "POEMS"?... just curious.

thanks!


----------



## smwermter (Sep 15, 2008)

I also pulled up 273.8 in 3M.  You get to it both ways, just by putting in POEMS and by going the syndrome route.  There is also a Coding Clinic that says to use 273.8 and then the manifestations.  I'm not sure about what others do, but at our facility we always go by Coding Clinic.  So, I would use the 273.8.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 16, 2008)

*3M*

Donna,
you are very correct, sometimes 3M (as well as other encoders) don't always lead you down the right path. Sometimes, I just have to look up the disease and go that direction. When I entered, I put in POEM and it came up with this diagnosis.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks Anna -I REALLY do miss 3M! ... .my supervisor is "working" on getting it ....but it's spendy, so we'll see...


----------

